# Cannot Install Apache22



## buzz4693 (May 14, 2013)

I am taking this class in school and our first task was to install apache22. This is the code I receive when I run the the commands to install it.

```
[cmd=dl1-9#]cd /usr/ports/www/apache22[/cmd]
[cmd=dl1-9#]make install[/cmd]

 To enable a module category: WITH_<CATEGORY>_MODULES
 To disable a module category: WITHOUT_<CATEGORY>_MODULES

 Per default categories are:
  AUTH AUTHN AUTHZ DAV CACHE MISC
 Categories available:
  AUTH AUTHN AUTHZ CACHE DAV EXPERIMENTAL LDAP  MISC PROXY SSL SUEXEC THREADS

  To see all available knobs, type make show-options
  To see all modules in different categories, type make show-categories
  You can check your modules configuration by using make show-modules

===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
===>  Found saved configuration for apache-2.2.13
=> httpd-2.2.13.tar.bz2 doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/apache22.
=> Attempting to fetch from [url]http://www.apache.org/dist/httpd/[/url].
fetch: [url]http://www.apache.org/dist/httpd/httpd-2.2.13.tar.bz2:[/url] No address record
=> Attempting to fetch from [url]http://archive.apache.org/dist/httpd/[/url].
fetch: [url]http://archive.apache.org/dist/httpd/httpd-2.2.13.tar.bz2:[/url] No address record
=> Attempting to fetch from [url]ftp://ftp.pop-mg.com.br/data/apache/dist/httpd/[/url].
fetch: [url]ftp://ftp.pop-mg.com.br/data/apache/dist/httpd/httpd-2.2.13.tar.bz2:[/url] No address record
=> Attempting to fetch from [url]ftp://ftp.gin.cz/pub/mirrors/www.apache.org/dist/httpd/[/url].
fetch: [url]ftp://ftp.gin.cz/pub/mirrors/www.apache.org/dist/httpd/httpd-2.2.13.tar.bz2:[/url] No address record
=> Attempting to fetch from [url]ftp://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/ftp.apache.org/dist/httpd/[/url].
fetch: [url]ftp://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/ftp.apache.org/dist/httpd/httpd-2.2.13.tar.bz2:[/url] No address record
=> Attempting to fetch from [url]ftp://ftp.apache.de/mirrors/dev.apache.org/dist/httpd/[/url].
fetch: [url]ftp://ftp.apache.de/mirrors/dev.apache.org/dist/httpd/httpd-2.2.13.tar.bz2:[/url] No address record
=> Attempting to fetch from [url]ftp://mir1.ovh.net/ftp.apache.org/dist/httpd/[/url].
fetch: [url]ftp://mir1.ovh.net/ftp.apache.org/dist/httpd/httpd-2.2.13.tar.bz2:[/url] No address record
=> Attempting to fetch from [url]ftp://ftp.forthnet.gr/pub/www/apache/httpd/[/url].
fetch: [url]ftp://ftp.forthnet.gr/pub/www/apache/httpd/httpd-2.2.13.tar.bz2:[/url] No address record
=> Attempting to fetch from [url]ftp://xenia.sote.hu/pub/mirrors/www.apache.org/httpd/[/url].
fetch: [url]ftp://xenia.sote.hu/pub/mirrors/www.apache.org/httpd/httpd-2.2.13.tar.bz2:[/url] No address record
=> Attempting to fetch from [url]ftp://ftp.esat.net/mirrors/ftp.apache.org/httpd/[/url].
fetch: [url]ftp://ftp.esat.net/mirrors/ftp.apache.org/httpd/httpd-2.2.13.tar.bz2:[/url] No address record
=> Attempting to fetch from [url]ftp://ftp.heanet.ie/mirrors/www.apache.org/dist/httpd/[/url].
fetch: [url]ftp://ftp.heanet.ie/mirrors/www.apache.org/dist/httpd/httpd-2.2.13.tar.bz2:[/url] No address record
=> Attempting to fetch from [url]ftp://ftp.rhnet.is/pub/apache/httpd/[/url].
fetch: [url]ftp://ftp.rhnet.is/pub/apache/httpd/httpd-2.2.13.tar.bz2:[/url] No address record
=> Attempting to fetch from [url]http://ring.nict.go.jp/archives/net/apache/httpd/[/url].
fetch: [url]http://ring.nict.go.jp/archives/net/apache/httpd/httpd-2.2.13.tar.bz2:[/url] No address record
=> Attempting to fetch from [url]http://ring.k-opti.com/archives/net/apache/httpd/[/url].
fetch: [url]http://ring.k-opti.com/archives/net/apache/httpd/httpd-2.2.13.tar.bz2:[/url] No address record
=> Attempting to fetch from [url]http://ring.riken.jp/archives/net/apache/httpd/[/url].
fetch: [url]http://ring.riken.jp/archives/net/apache/httpd/httpd-2.2.13.tar.bz2:[/url] No address record
=> Attempting to fetch from [url]ftp://ftp.sogang.ac.kr/www/apache/dist/httpd/[/url].
fetch: [url]ftp://ftp.sogang.ac.kr/www/apache/dist/httpd/httpd-2.2.13.tar.bz2:[/url] No address record
=> Attempting to fetch from [url]ftp://ftp.task.gda.pl/pub/www/apache/dist/httpd/[/url].
fetch: [url]ftp://ftp.task.gda.pl/pub/www/apache/dist/httpd/httpd-2.2.13.tar.bz2:[/url] No address record
=> Attempting to fetch from [url]ftp://sunsite.icm.edu.pl/pub/www/apache/dist/httpd/[/url].
fetch: [url]ftp://sunsite.icm.edu.pl/pub/www/apache/dist/httpd/httpd-2.2.13.tar.bz2:[/url] No address record
=> Attempting to fetch from [url]ftp://ftp.kappa.ro/pub/mirrors/ftp.apache.org/httpd/[/url].
fetch: [url]ftp://ftp.kappa.ro/pub/mirrors/ftp.apache.org/httpd/httpd-2.2.13.tar.bz2:[/url] No address record
=> Attempting to fetch from [url]ftp://apache.rinet.ru/pub/mirror/apache.org/dist/httpd/[/url].
fetch: [url]ftp://apache.rinet.ru/pub/mirror/apache.org/dist/httpd/httpd-2.2.13.tar.bz2:[/url] No address record
=> Attempting to fetch from [url]ftp://ftp.chg.ru/pub/WWW/apache/dist/httpd/[/url].
fetch: [url]ftp://ftp.chg.ru/pub/WWW/apache/dist/httpd/httpd-2.2.13.tar.bz2:[/url] No address record
=> Attempting to fetch from [url]ftp://ftp.sunet.se/pub/www/servers/apache/dist/httpd/[/url].
fetch: [url]ftp://ftp.sunet.se/pub/www/servers/apache/dist/httpd/httpd-2.2.13.tar.bz2:[/url] No address record
=> Attempting to fetch from [url]ftp://ftp.flirble.org/pub/web/apache/dist/httpd/[/url].
fetch: [url]ftp://ftp.flirble.org/pub/web/apache/dist/httpd/httpd-2.2.13.tar.bz2:[/url] No address record
=> Attempting to fetch from [url]ftp://mirrors.rmplc.co.uk/pub/apache/httpd/[/url].
fetch: [url]ftp://mirrors.rmplc.co.uk/pub/apache/httpd/httpd-2.2.13.tar.bz2:[/url] No address record
=> Attempting to fetch from [url]ftp://apache.secsup.org/pub/apache/dist/httpd/[/url].
fetch: [url]ftp://apache.secsup.org/pub/apache/dist/httpd/httpd-2.2.13.tar.bz2:[/url] No address record
=> Attempting to fetch from [url]ftp://ftp.ccs.neu.edu/net/mirrors/Apache/dist/httpd/[/url].
fetch: [url]ftp://ftp.ccs.neu.edu/net/mirrors/Apache/dist/httpd/httpd-2.2.13.tar.bz2:[/url] No address record
=> Attempting to fetch from [url]ftp://ftp.tux.org/pub/net/apache/dist/httpd/[/url].
fetch: [url]ftp://ftp.tux.org/pub/net/apache/dist/httpd/httpd-2.2.13.tar.bz2:[/url] No address record
=> Attempting to fetch from [url]ftp://ftp.saix.net/pub/apache/dist/httpd/[/url].
fetch: [url]ftp://ftp.saix.net/pub/apache/dist/httpd/httpd-2.2.13.tar.bz2:[/url] No address record
=> Attempting to fetch from [url]ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/apache22/[/url].
fetch: [url]ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/apache22/httpd-2.2.13.tar.bz2:[/url] No address record
=> Couldn't fetch it - please try to retrieve this
=> port manually into /usr/ports/distfiles/apache22 and try again.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/apache22.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/apache22.
```
Please help me solve this.


----------



## SirDice (May 14, 2013)

"No address record" usually means you haven't configured a DNS server. Does networking work at all?


----------



## buzz4693 (May 14, 2013)

I'm not sure. I use PuTTY to `ssh` into the server at school, they give us a server to do our work. My professor is even stumped. He told me to seek assistance only and he will do research into it too.


----------



## SirDice (May 14, 2013)

Maybe you need to set a proxy to get out of the campus network?


----------



## Terry_Kennedy (May 17, 2013)

buzz4693 said:
			
		

> I am taking this class in school and our first task was to install apache22. This is the code I receive when I run the the commands to install it.
> 
> ```
> [=> httpd-2.2.13.tar.bz2 doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/apache22.
> ...


In addition to what looks like a networking issue, you're trying to install a seriously outdated version of the port. Apache 2.2.13 hasn't been the current version in ports since Wed Dec 9 23:48:01 2009 UTC (3 years, 5 months ago) and the current version in the port is 2.2.24.

What version of FreeBSD are you trying this on?

You can refer to the relevant part of the FreeBSD Handbook for information on obtaining a more up-to-date version of the ports collection. Of course, if your ports tree is that old, you might want to update the base system as well.


----------

